# Fantasy and Sci-Fi authors



## Death_and_her_Cat (Sep 25, 2003)

I wrote all this for a time capsule thing for school, I want to see who agrees and what your own viwes are so here we go . . .

My favourite authors are Brian Jacques, Robin Jarvis, Terry Pratchett, Anne McCaffrey and J.R.R.Tolkien. I also like J.K.Rowling and many others besides but then I would have too many favourites. All of these authors are my role models and I dare say Idols for my own novel that I am writing which by the time this in unearthed may even be published along with many of my current 55 poems.

Brian Jacques wrote the Redwall series of books set in a world were mice and moles can act like everyday people and based around Redwall abbey and the mighty warrior Martin. I saw him on TV once on Blue Peter sometime earlier this year and his advice to future authors was to “paint a picture with words” He can certainly do that with his remarkable books which I recommend to everyone. You have the villains and the good guys not to mention exciting adventures and puzzles left in the wake of others. An excellent series and a remarkable author.

Robin Jarvis wrote many a trilogy and along with all but one author on my list is still writing books today and adding to his series. I eagerly await his sequel to his latest two trilogies “Deathscent” and “The Thorn Ogres Of Hagwood” which he has only one book of each. He uses both human and animal characters in his various novels delving into fantasy and the paranormal. You need a steady mind to read these books for they will blow your mind. Ancient enemies and mouse colonies. Certainly an author not to be underestimated in his seemingly limitless imagination that also incorporates a little history into most of his books.

Terry Pratchett most famous for his limitless Discworld Series he also has other books besides and books teamed with other authors. The Discworld is a flat world on the back of four elephants which stand on the back of a giant turtles called The Great A’tuin. It is a world so complex and vivid that only one as great as Pratchett could ever fully understand. Normal rules don’t apply and the characters are comic and yet some of the comments are quite logical however comic they may seem. Rincewind the haphazard “wizard” who is a coward and not ashamed of it and the infamous Death make the story come alive with their comic exchanges along with many other hilarious and entertaining characters in the total of 27 Discworld Books. I think out of all the authors I have read it is Pratchett that holds my heart dearest and most true. He is a man after my own heart in his own crazy world. I recommend that these books are read by everyone for they are truly an enlightening experience to anyone.

Anne McCaffrey I have only read two of her Pern books but I am a firm fan. Another excellent author with her own worlds and complicated pasts. As well as her Pern books she has numerous science fiction books that I have not yet had the chance to read but I will someday.  She mixes our world with a world in many ways less advanced having to battle “thread” a constant threat from the skies using biologically made dragons made by their ancestors and long since forgotten pasts though in the midst of this fantasy comes deep roots of science fiction when they discover spacw ships. A most intriguing and excellent story and a most excellent author.

J.R.R.Tolkien, need I say more. His famous trilogy immortalized in cinema was first discovered by me in his books as well as the prequel “The Hobbit”. Although for me reading them at the age of 10 it was a little hard going they are excellent books for all ages. I could only ever hope to create anything like any of these authors but hope and try I will.


----------



## Dragonscales (May 21, 2004)

Try to find the Magician series by Raymond E. Fiest if you like Fantasy. You may have another name to add to that list then


----------



## rydenthorne (Oct 30, 2006)

If you like Tolkein, I bet you'd enjoy Robert Jordan.  He weaves such a complicated and compelling plot that you almost get lost in his world of intricacy.


----------



## Vee (Oct 31, 2006)

I cant stand people that like Pratchett or think Pratchett is any good.

The whosamit caboodled the whatchamit and the hizzlefizzle.  That is an example of Pratchett.

I'm not familiar with Brian Jacques, Robin Jarvis


----------



## safari invasion (Nov 2, 2006)

Vee said:
			
		

> I cant stand people that like Pratchett or think Pratchett is any good.



Substitute the word "fantasy" for "Pratchett" in that statement, and then I agree whole-heartedly.


----------



## AdrienneW (Nov 2, 2006)

Vee said:
			
		

> I cant stand people that like Pratchett or think Pratchett is any good.
> 
> The whosamit caboodled the whatchamit and the hizzlefizzle. That is an example of Pratchett.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Brian Jacques, Robin Jarvis


 


I've tried to read the redwall books a couple of times but loose interest really quick. I think it't because almost all the character speak in accents and he writes out their dialog phonetically, which is ok in small doses, but when you have pages and pages of it because just about every character in a scene talks like that, it really bothers me.


----------



## Shade (Nov 2, 2006)

The original Redwall books were good, BJ writes crap now.  He uses to have great stories and endings and then he just had these typical endings and was afraid to have actually fighting because he wanted to be more kid-friendly. Tolkien is amazing and I respect Rowling as a writer.


----------



## rydenthorne (Nov 2, 2006)

Give Robert Jordan a try if you enjoy the complicated plots of Tolkein.


----------



## Vee (Nov 3, 2006)

Fair enough Safari - I like it because of the philosophical undertones not the sword and sorcery.  I don't find any other genre has that ability.  Science-fiction perhaps but I've never read much sci-fi.

On Robert Jordan, the wheel of time series - I found the first 11 chapters of book one difficult to read and after that it was smooth sailing.  Unfortunately I read all his books in that series in a matter of weeks and he was only up to Book 8 then.  I know he is finally working on Book 12, the last book of the series whilst combatting illness.

I would have to start the series again, however, to stay in touch with the story.  I could not just pick up the next book.


----------



## Emerson Darkness (Nov 12, 2006)

rydenthorne said:
			
		

> Give Robert Jordan a try if you enjoy the complicated plots of Tolkein.


I actually think the prologue and the first 15 or so chapters of "the Eye of the World" was Jordan's best stuff. Everything after that is about ten thousand pages of brickabrack.

His world is tremendously descriptive, but his characters couldn't wrestle themselves out of a paper bag. They are all light weight because he has too many of them standing around tapping the little footsies.

BEWARE the plot stall tactic. 

If you've read up to book five, skim through the rest because at least fifty new characters come out of nowhere. Their names are almost impossible to pronounce and some of them are just too similar. 

Add that to that the fact that you have to wait a considerable amount of time to pick up the next books (Book 12 _threatens_ between 1500 - 2000 pages. RJ's books usually run between 350 - 400 words a page) and it is nearly impossible to keep track of some of those characters.

What's worse is that after eleven books only one important character (as far as heros go) has died. That was in book five, then you learn somewhere in book eleven that she is actually still alive!
Jordan really knows how to play the public for fools. I was one of them, sorry to say...

The most ambitious fantasy writer of our time he may be, but it proved a big waste of time after book three.


----------



## Mike C (Nov 12, 2006)

Vee said:
			
		

> I cant stand people that like Pratchett or think Pratchett is any good.



Vee, I'm stunned at your ignorance. I'm not a major fan of his either, but outright condemnation is pretty dumb.


----------



## Swift84 (Nov 13, 2006)

I guess I'm old-fashioned. My favorite sci-fi writers are H.G. Wells, Arthur C. Clarke, and Isaac Asimov. 

Make sure to read these books at some point in your life:

The Invisible Man, by H.G. Wells (the most underrated sci-fi story by the prolific writer)

Childhood's End, by Arthur C. Clarke

End of Eternity, by Isaac Asimov


----------



## mindaugas (Dec 15, 2006)

Childhood's End, by Arthur C. Clarke
End of Eternity, by Isaac Asimov

both awesome stories

I've grown to love the Honor Harrington series by David Weber, but I'm a space opera nut. I haven't read a fantasy book yet


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 15, 2006)

I used to read Brian Jacques as a kid, before his books became broken records which are 90% about food. This article summed up his writing style pretty well:

http://www.somethingawful.com/index.php?a=4270

Robert Jordan is also a fantasy author who has fallen from grace. After book 4, the Wheel of Time is all downhill. I'm only reading the series out of obligation now. There's far too many trivial details in his prose (smoothing of skirts, folding of arms etc).


----------



## wmd (Dec 16, 2006)

Emerson Darkness said:
			
		

> ....The most ambitious fantasy writer of our time he may be, but it proved a big waste of time after book three.


 
That is good to know because I have only read the first three books. I still want to finish the series, but if I do I am afraid that I will have to start all over because it has been so long since I finished the third book.

I will probably get the audio books for this series though.


----------



## Kane (Dec 17, 2006)

Neil Gaiman is a great author of non-traditional fantasy.  I've read three of his novels and a collection of his short stories, and picked up a 4th novel of his tonight.  The novels I've read so far are all based in the modern world, but intelligently weave in history, myth, and fantasy.  I love his writing style.

Jacqueline Carey is an author with whom I've just been introduced.  I recently finished a book called Kushiel's Dart.  I enjoyed it, but it's part of a series of at least 5 books, and Kushiel's Dart was over 900 pages, and is surely not the largest of them.  I'm a bit wary of treading into long series these days, as I have been disappointed by many I've read.  I did just pick up two more of her books tonight, though they are not of the same series.  They received high praise from George R. R. Martin, so I am looking forward to starting them.

George R. R. Martin is a favorite of mine.  His series, A song of Ice and Fire, is probably one of the best things I have ever read.  None of his characters are safe.  Your favorites will probably die at some point.  His story follows a period of time in his wonderfully crafted world, though his characters are all very real.  You will at times hate the "good" guys, and love the "bad" guys, and other times you will wonder which is which.  Awesome writer; awesome story.


----------



## imrhati (Dec 17, 2006)

I read Asimov's Foundation novel and wished he was still alive so i could kill him for having my best idea before me. Now i refuse to read the rest of the series becuase the summary of one of the sequels sounded oddly like my book Fragments! If I can't read it I can't copy it right? He is still one of my favourites though.

Robert Jordan is neutral on my list. He defonetly has trouble keeping the plot moving aswell as keeping track of his characters.


----------



## wmd (Dec 17, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> Neil Gaiman is a great author of non-traditional fantasy. I've read three of his novels and a collection of his short stories, and picked up a 4th novel of his tonight. The novels I've read so far are all based in the modern world, but intelligently weave in history, myth, and fantasy. I love his writing style.


 

I second that motion. I love Neil Gaimans writing. I have only read Good Omens and American Gods, but both were fantastic. I have been trying to get a copy of Anansi Boys but havent got around to it.


----------



## LonSharkin51 (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree with Emerson about Robert Jordan. I enjoyed his first seven books, but when it became obvious he had no intention of ever finishing the story, I gave up. I think he's been playing us all for a bunch of suckers for years.

Having read Tolkien, Jordan, C.S. Lewis, Lloyd Alexander and a few others, I would have to say that the best fantasy series, hands down, is the original Shannara trilogy by Terry Brooks: The Sword of Shannara, The Elfstones of Shannara, and The Wishsong of Shannara.

The Sword of Shannara is one of the most entertaining books I've ever read, regardless of genre, and The Elfstones is nearly as good. All three are fast-paced and peopled with awesome characters. Trust me on this. If you like fantasy, go get the Sword of Shannara today. I guarantee you'll love it.


----------



## Tantz Aerine (Dec 19, 2006)

I believe fantasy is a great medium to create allegories and demonstrate things that hold true for real life. After all, 'magic' is a term originally used to denote anything that technology/science could not explain. If done right (i.e. not resort to magic as a free-for-all deus ex machina) and most of all consistently (to a ruthless level for the characters), I think fantasy can really make people think on philosophical issues as well as sociological and psychological aspects of everyday life. I could argue about this with what I've done with my own fantasy books (as I am a fantasy author) but I wouldn't want it to sound like just an excuse to advertise myself. 

As for other authors (who have not yet been mentioned from what I've noticed):

David Levy with _The Gods of Foxcroft_ is a must-read, as it is, in my opinion an excellent merge of science fiction and fantasy-style world building.


----------



## red lantern (Dec 19, 2006)

I am a Robin Hobb fan, the Farseer Trilogy/Fool's Trilogy and the Liveship Trader Trilogy. Magic, betrayal, love, life long friends and very arrogant dragons a good place/end to start your holiday reading.

I must admit I have never read a Discworld novel, I loved what I saw of the  cartoon series. The cover art alone makes his books intriguing to me. There seem to be a great many books in the series, are they sequential reads or stand alones?


----------



## Sevvy (Dec 22, 2006)

red lantern said:
			
		

> I am a Robin Hobb fan, the Farseer Trilogy/Fool's Trilogy and the Liveship Trader Trilogy. Magic, betrayal, love, life long friends and very arrogant dragons a good place/end to start your holiday reading.
> 
> I must admit I have never read a Discworld novel, I loved what I saw of the cartoon series. The cover art alone makes his books intriguing to me. There seem to be a great many books in the series, are they sequential reads or stand alones?


 
They're mostly stand alone, and they're quite humerous. Don't approach them looking for epic fantasy. They're satire.

I've tried reading Sword of Shannara five times. Every time I get halfway through and lose interest. It drags, and I can never finish it. I have heard that the other books are much better though.

Ray Bradbury is one of my favorite Science Fiction authors. He does amazing stuff. The Martian Chronicles was full of great stories. 

The New Moon trilogy by Midori Snyder was very good, one of the better ones I have read. It has been reprinted, but I don't know if they changed any of it in the reprint or not. I also have always been a big fan of Patricia A. McKillip, she writes amazing fantasy. 

The book in my signature was pretty darn good too.


----------



## Qman (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't believe no one has mention either Frank Herbet with the DUNE series or Stephen Donalson's Thomas Covenant Trilogies.  

Dune is one the most subtle, and complex plots I have every read and it is an insightful commentary on society mixed in. I would recommend DUNE to anyone that likes to read.

The Thomas Covenant books have great characters that don't just do the expected and moved by several different motivations.

Both have excellent characters and good writing, though if they were movies they would be rated R.

I also love George RR Martin.  His writing, characterization and fun fact are second to none in my book.  A Song of Ice and Fire is already my favorite series ever. I just wish he would hurry up and finish it.


Hmm some other series, for the record I can't stand Robert Jordan but to each his own.

The Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind isn't perfect the first novel "Wizard's First Rule" and "Faith of the Fallen" are excellent.

I also enjoyed David Drake's Lord of the Isles and Michael Stackpole's Fortess Draconis.  Both are solid fantasy series that aren't quite as long as some the epic tales.

I also have a some spot in my heart for Jim Butcher's Dresden files.  Again these would certain be rated R in movie form, but the wizard-detective Harry Dresden is fun to stroll through Chicago with.

Edit:

I also like R. Scott Bakker's The Darkness that Came Before.


----------



## riversource (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd recommend the Abhorsen books by Garth Nix for anyone who enjoys fantasy or any genre really. They're friendy to any age above, i dunno, 12ish? Absolutely fantastic.
Sabriel, Lirael then Abhorsen.


----------



## playstation60 (Jan 5, 2007)

A friend to any age, but you put 12ish?  That doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## playstation60 (Jan 5, 2007)

I am with Qman, in that Terry Goodkind's stuff is not perfect.  But it worth a read, without a doubt.  Wizard's First Rule and Faith of the Fallen are great books. 

George RR Martin is amazing.  I love the fact that virtually none of his characters are black or white when it comes to good/evil.  Nearly everyone is grey.  

I don't know if it's been mentioned but Timothy Zahn is a great author.  He's done some pretty good original stuff, but has also played within the Star Wars universe.  He is the author that George Lucas tapped to create the first original piece post Episode VI.


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jan 5, 2007)

Hasn't anyone heard of Piers Anthony? (sarcasm) He just didn't write the Xanth novels, but Firefly, Tanthum Mound, Blue Adept among many other good books. He is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## S1E9A8N5 (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone know any good futuristic sci-fi fantasy novels?


----------



## mindaugas (Jan 16, 2007)

The Honor Harrington series is great by David Weber. Its a lot of space opera mixed with some military and hard sci. Great arching story lines, etc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honor_Harrington


----------



## jeune-romantique (Jan 17, 2007)

Dragonscales said:
			
		

> Try to find the Magician series by Raymond E. Fiest if you like Fantasy. You may have another name to add to that list then



I love that series and own it...I must admit however that the second book isn't as good as the first and the third isn't as good as neither of the first two. But they're books that don't leave things hanging as much as other trilogies do so you can read Magician and not have to read its 2 sequels to be satisfied. While I'm here may I suggest the book I just forgot the name of...it was a great book anyway...hmm maybe someone can enlighten me to it's title, it was a trilogy (I think) and there was something on the book that said 'A tale of the **** worlds' (with the * being a word I don't remember)...anyway it was great, and I'm rambling...bye.


----------



## Dark Empress Zerai (Jan 21, 2007)

*People haven't mentioned some really awesome authors!!!!!*

Tamora Pierce, for one. Circle of Magic and all affiliated are great, even though they were originally intended for the younger crowd-I learned a lot from them (cough diplomacy cough).

Her Tortall series are also wonderful, though intended more for the young adult crew. Alanna, then Daine, then Kel, and my personal favorite, Aly. Though Beka Cooper is also a pretty good trilogy too. _Terrier_ came out this past October, and _Bloodhound _is coming out sometime this year.

Who can forget Christopher Paolini, though when I first read his works, I didn't like it because it at first dragged, but after reading it for 50 million-odd times, I am totally and completely in love with it.

Patricia C. Wrede is also _wonderful_. Her books are so funny, and the Enchanted Forest Chronicles are definitely worth reading.


----------



## Crews (Jan 21, 2007)

Brian Jacques - Like some of you mentioned, Mr. Jacques wrote the Redwall series. I grew up reading the Redwall books, and I still love to read them. Even though they are aimed towards children, they got my attention, that's for sure.

Christopher Paolini - A relative new writer, this (I think) 21-year old wrote (is still writing) the Inheritance Trilogy. I have read both Eragon and Eldest, the first two books, and Paolini is currently writing the third book. He started planning Eragon when he was 15, which is very impressive. I love the way Paolini writes, the description and effort he applies, and all the ideas he scrunches up into one book. Very interesting reads.

J.K. Rowling - Rowling is a different author. I love her work, but for some reason, she does not spice it up with descriptive adjectives and whatnot. It surprises me, for her work is magnificent. I have read all 6 books that are out, and I plan to read the 7th. Even though description isn't applied within her work, I am still very impressed by her work.

Those three are my role models. I love all their work, and have read every book they have released. They were the ones who inspired me to write, which I thank them for. (I also have all of their autographs, )


----------



## Anarkos (Jan 22, 2007)

The more I read of this thread, the more I want to hurl bricks.


----------



## killned3 (Jan 22, 2007)

Robert Jordan, Tad Williams, Tolkien, Margaret Weis, and Tracy Hickman (though the latter two are pretty hardcore mainstream fantasy). That, in my opinion, sums up good fantasy.

:sunny:


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Jan 22, 2007)

Orson Scott Card- Great, thought provoking stories with that sci-fi edge or a unique fantasy style (Alvin Maker), Card has a lot of good books, though sadly he's laid the occasional egg in his work. I wouldn't reccomend Card to preteen readers though, he's not as easy to read as some. I'd reccomend his less well known series, Homecoming, to anyone who's not to young for the adult content therein.

Garth Nix- Generally aimed for a younger crowd than Card, he's still got some excellent stories that feel pretty good as far as plot go but great as far as setting, that is, except for his first series, which is just built to young for my tastes.


----------



## Mike C (Jan 22, 2007)

Anarkos said:
			
		

> The more I read of this thread, the more I want to hurl bricks.



It's not just me then?


----------



## Fantasy of You (Jan 22, 2007)

What? I think Chris P. is a brilliant author. His books entertained me in a way I never thought possible. I've never seen a more realistic yet somehow original world with which to get lost in. His characters are amazing, and the writing is flawless. It's nice to see him so down to earth about things, too. No arrogance at all. 

I roll my eyes. 

- FoY


----------



## Dancer Preston (Jan 23, 2007)

Daniel Malone said:
			
		

> Hasn't anyone heard of Piers Anthony? (sarcasm) He just didn't write the Xanth novels, but Firefly, Tanthum Mound, Blue Adept among many other good books. He is one of my all time favorites.


 
I'm reading Pier Anthony's Pet Peeve right now, and while not the best example of literature, I'm liking it. His word play and the Xanth world reminds me of Carroll's Alice in Wonderland. I'll definately read his other books; I actually saw the Tarot trilogy the other day at a book store, but I just spend $300 on textbooks...I'll get it later. And I really, really want to read Firefly. Sounds interesting, and controversial! And then there's Pornucopia. Just lots and lots of sex! I find Anthony's mind very intriguing...He's definately becoming one of my favorite contemporary writers (I have very few).


----------



## Hodge (Jan 23, 2007)

Let's see... George R. R. Martin is, hands down, the best contemporary fantasy writer. Not that that's hard to accomplish.

Robert Heinlein is one of my favorite sci-fi authors. He breaks from the cliché and writers some very literary and philosophical stuff.

_Dune_ is, of course, one of the best sci-fi novels ever written. Incredibly complex, dealing with all sorts of themes, including a religious one that I think is very relevant in today's world.

Greg Bear's _Eon_ was surprisingly good. I loved it. I hope the sequel and prequel are as good.

Michael Crichton isn't strictly sci-fi, I suppose -- more like techno-thriller. Still, he's good. Very good. _State of Fear_ was a very poorly written book in terms of storytelling, but you can't go wrong with any of his other ones (except maybe his new book, which I own but haven't read yet).

Orson Scott Card is an excellent writer, but as a person he's a prick. I really like his short story anthologies and the original Ender series, but his newer books are pretty good, too.

I've only read _Ringworld,_ but Larry Niven does some sexy hard sci-fi.

And you can't go wrong with Ray Bradbury. The man's incredibly prolific in the short story realm, so you should do yourself a favor and go read one or two of them.

I don't know if he'd be considered fantasy, but Richard Adams is an incredible writer. _Watership Down_ is still one of my all time favorites.

And, of course, the obligatory Isaac Asimov, Arthur C. Clarke, and Phillip K. Dick mention...


----------



## Anarkos (Jan 23, 2007)

Mike C said:
			
		

> It's not just me then?



Indeed not.  There is some awesome stuff mentioned.

There is also David Weber being called "hard sci-fi".  The closest thing to hard sci-fi in Weber is his use of X-Ray lasers, which wins the Me Award for most gutless use of atomic weaponry in fiction, ever.  Seriously.  I have missiles with nukes and lasers and, um, really, really thick bulkheads.  And spacesuits for cats that mean a nearby nuclear explosion doesn't even ruffle fur...


----------



## Swift84 (Jan 23, 2007)

C.S. Lewis' Space Trilogy is often criminally overlooked.


----------



## Saint Michael (Jan 23, 2007)

No one's mentioned Barbara Hambly, yet? 
Her Sunwolf and Starhawk/Unschooled Wizard trilogy is excellent. 
The Suncross Trilogy is still not finished. The Rainbow Abyss is good. 
Magicians of Night didn't interest me much though.
 Those who Hunt the Night & Traveling with the Dead are also good reads.

 There's also Meredith Ann Pierce's Firebringer trilogy and Jan Yolen's Pit Dragon trilogy.

I started to read the LotR books, but stopped after about 12 pages. It was too...flowery for me.


----------



## Dancer Preston (Jan 25, 2007)

Saint Michael said:
			
		

> I started to read the LotR books, but stopped after about 12 pages. It was too...flowery for me.


 
Totally agree!

Anyway, has anyone read Octavia E. Butler yet? Been meaning to read something by her. I saw Fledgling the other day, but again--I just spend $300 on text books!


----------



## Aterinâ„¢ (Jan 25, 2007)

I've always liked J.K Rowling's Harry Potter series. Aside from the whole "Wizarding" thing, the books are really well written. The storyline seems to get more "mature" as Harry gets older, and the plot gets a new little twist with each book. I'm pretty sure the final book is one that many people will be talking about for a long time.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 25, 2007)

It's no bit of Shakespeare or Wells, though. There isn't any real clever point to her writing; eg: Nabokov used alliteration to the point that it was a crime. The fact that she's made over a billion dollars on it is a miracle. The closest I can think of would be Agatha Christie's estate, but it also has over 2.2 billion copies of Christie's books out in print.


----------

